# Jäger falsche Berrechnung



## Babalooloo (19. März 2008)

Die Berrechnung der Range-AP beim Jäger ist falsch - hier wird aus einem Punkt Beweglichkeit 2 Punkte AP.
>Da träumt wohl wohl der Programmierer noch von der guten alten Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So gerade noch was gefunden:
bei dem Talenten funktioniert nicht - d.h es ändert den angezeigten Wert nicht:
Sorgfälltiges Zielen
Überlebenskünstler
Überlebensinstinkte
Belastbarkeitsausbilung


----------

